# Slater, Mahal & McIntyre Faction



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*

without a major player, this stable will flop faster than Kelly Kelly did on Vince's bed...


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*



peter93 said:


> Can anyone see anything good coming out of this?
> 
> I believe they all have good enough talent to get over as the next big faction only if used properly, Slater and Mahal i believe have natural mic skills and if given airtime can get over with the fans, and McIntyre has a good star look about him.
> 
> ...


Rofl, it will be Mahal that faces Rocky at WM.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*

That last line is gonna be what closes this thread. I don't even know what to say. Speechless.

This is going nowhere. Ryback will probably beat all 3 of them at once and that's it. It honestly wouldn't surprise me. They don't have a reason to be together and that means they can't last for long. All 3 guys are utter shit too.


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*



Ziggler Mark said:


> without a major player, this stable will flop faster than Kelly Kelly did on Vince's bed...


I think they have a major player with Slater, the guy ticks all the boxes, someone in the back just needs to give the guy a legit chance, its fair to say now hes just a jobber, but give the guy time just like barrett with nexus,and he defintely he would of done a better job than Barrett! who couldn't carry the flag for nexus, like heath would of!


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*

This is easily the new J.O.B squad? Obvious?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*



peter93 said:


> I think they have a major player with Slater, the guy ticks all the boxes, someone in the back just needs to give the guy a legit chance, its fair to say now hes just a jobber, but give the guy time just like barrett with nexus,and he defintely he would of done a better job than Barrett! who couldn't carry the flag for nexus, like heath would of!


yeh ok....someone come in and lock this shit. 

:lmao i cant with that last post.


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That last line is gonna be what closes this thread. I don't even know what to say. Speechless.
> 
> This is going nowhere. Ryback will probably beat all 3 of them at once and that's it. It honestly wouldn't surprise me. They don't have a reason to be together and that means they can't last for long. All 3 guys are utter shit too.


Did you ever expect miz to headline Wrestlemania? you never know with WWE and RyBotch struggled to lift a leather couch,and the utter shit comment is abit unfair and bias, when Mahal ends undertakes streak at mania, then ill be the one saying 'i told you so!'


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*



peter93 said:


> I think they have a major player with Slater, the guy ticks all the boxes, someone in the back just needs to give the guy a legit chance, its fair to say now hes just a jobber, but give the guy time just like barrett with nexus,and he defintely he would of done a better job than Barrett! who couldn't carry the flag for nexus, like heath would of!


What flag is that that Slater would be carrying, the white flag?

Nexus wouldn't have lasted a month with Slater in charge, it would've been an absolute joke. Barrett is the only person who could've carried that group.



> Did you ever expect miz to headline Wrestlemania? you never know with WWE and RyBotch struggled to lift a leather couch,and the utter shit comment is abit unfair and bias, when Mahal ends undertakes streak at mania, then ill be the one saying 'i told you so!'


I don't even know why I'm arguing with a troll, saying Mahal is ending the Streak is a red flag, but as far as Miz main eventing Mania goes, I'd say it would happen about a million years before Slater.

Slater doesn't have Miz's charisma, talking ability or marketability, not even close. The only thing Miz lacked was experience and seasoning, he got it. Slater could never turn into a main eventer because he doesn't have the natural gifts.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nexus wouldn't have lasted a month with Slater in charge, it would've been an absolute joke. Barrett is the only person who could've carried that group.


Daniel Bryan says hi...


This group is job squad V2.0


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*



Ziggler Mark said:


> yeh ok....someone come in and lock this shit.
> 
> :lmao i cant with that last post.


If you hate this topic so much why continue to comment? go and read a Ziggler thread or something, Slater will probably be more of a draw than Ziggler who will likely to be future endeavoured because of his 'problems' off camera


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*



TheRealFunkman said:


> Daniel Bryan says hi...
> 
> 
> This group is job squad V2.0


A ~ Daniel Bryan got fired the first week, so he doesn't apply. Even if he was going to be the leader, which is doubtful, once the tie incident happened, they had to pick from the available people.

B ~ I doubt it. Daniel Bryan is over now but he doesn't have the presence or size of Barrett. They needed someone who looked like a THREAT to the top guys. Who was gonna buy a short motherfucker with a clean cut babyface look in maroon tights as the leader of a group attempting to take over the company? There's just no way. I'm sure he's grown enough to lead some type of faction at this point but never back then.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*

Put that crazy looking mask back on Yoshi Tatsu and have Hunico join. Then we got a starting lineup full of jobbers!


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*

Thread has 0 credibility. My job here is done.


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*

People are misunderstanding something,they could be the best heel group in WWE there all natural heels and natural mic workers,and when they talk the crowd listen to every word, they just need some more backstage segments and cut some promos and before you know it,other people will be jobbing to them!


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*


----------



## Jon_Snow (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*



peter93 said:


> Did you ever expect miz to headline Wrestlemania? you never know with WWE and RyBotch struggled to lift a leather couch,and the utter shit comment is abit unfair and bias, when Mahal ends undertakes streak at mania, then ill be the one saying 'i told you so!'


I feel you man. Both of us will say to the world "I told you fucking so!!!"


----------



## Jon_Snow (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*



peter93 said:


> If you hate this topic so much why continue to comment? go and read a Ziggler thread or something, Slater will probably be more of a draw than Ziggler who will likely to be future endeavoured because of his 'problems' off camera


Wow, this thread has become like Vince McMahon's playground, where honest opinions are not heard, considered and later ridiculed. 

Don't worry Pete, I'm with you. Those who don't like this thread, go to the "Yes Boss, Sheamus is the next Cena" threads instead.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*



peter93 said:


> Can anyone see anything good coming out of this?
> 
> I believe they all have good enough talent to get over as the next big faction only if used properly, Slater and Mahal i believe have natural mic skills and if given airtime can get over with the fans, and McIntyre has a good star look about him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*

i don't understand what jr meant when he said "these guys get it done" after heath slater got disqualified cuz they ran in and beat up santino. what exactly did they "get done" other than lose another match? so pointless and ponderous.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*

J.O.B.

Jinders.. Oily.... Bastards.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*

There a weird bunch but anything to get Drew on TV and i'm happy. Also if it allow slater to have some Mic time i'm all for it. I would have taken out Jinder ans replaced him with Cody or even Barrett for the short term


----------



## Macharius (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*

I see a few lower/middle-card feuds. Followed by plenty of jobbing. I hoped to be proved wrong but with Slater as the leader, nah. I can't see them becoming anything too serious.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*

Maybe they'll be more like the BWO.


----------



## FunkeehDK (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*

I hope we will see more of thm, because Slater is just awesome!


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*

The only guy I want to see get pushed is Mahal,He should ditch this stable and get a solo push.I like Slater too but he just cannot be taken seriously so keep him a jobber,As for Drew let the fucker stay a jobber as he's boring and is better off fired too.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*

The only way I can see these guys going anywhere apart tag champs eventually, is if they are ingested into a larger faction. 

Then again, it gives them something to do and is a storyline away from the top guys. As long as they aren't short-lived then it's cool.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*

If they last longer than Survivor Series then we'll see, all these tags and partial stables seem to just be filler for that PPV.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*

After all is said and done, the 3 of them probably won't benefit from all of this... Which is a huge shame.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*

it's ridiculous. they have nothing in common. what do they stand for? only thing standing is the crowd when come out(to leave)


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*



peter93 said:


> and then moving on to main event Wrestlemania 30 maybe against the rock?
> 
> Thought/opinions?


Boy, that escalated quickly!


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*

After his display last year at the elimination chamber i cant believe Drew has fallen this far... fuckin criminal.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> This is going nowhere. Ryback will probably beat all 3 of them at once and that's it. It honestly wouldn't surprise me. They don't have a reason to be together and that means they can't last for long. All 3 guys are utter shit too.


Ryback destroying all of them at once would be awesome. I remember in the matches where he just defeated two opponents he would chant ''feed me three'' - well this would be his perfect chance to accomplish that.

It will go nowhere. This has to be worst stable I've seen in a long time (maybe ever). Three complete jobbers with no credibility, who just happen to be boring and average in every category, unite in an attempt to get some TV time for themselves, fail...


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*

I'm thinking throw in some hats, guns, and well....geeetars.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*






yeah


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*

double post


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*



Nostalgia said:


> Ryback destroying all of them at once would be awesome. I remember in the matches where he just defeated two opponents he would chant ''feed me three'' - well this would be his perfect chance to accomplish that.
> 
> It will go nowhere. This has to be worst stable I've seen in a long time (maybe ever). Three complete jobbers with no credibility, who just happen to be boring and average in every category, unite in an attempt to get some TV time for themselves, fail...


This may actually be their fate. Just simply created to be fed to Ryback. I wouldn't mind that at all because this "band" sucks "wrestling" dick.


----------



## JihadJake (Sep 17, 2012)

*what do we call this new group?*

I dunno if there is already a thread about this but I was wondering what kind of names people have been coming up with for this new stable of Heath Slater, Jinder Mahal, and Drew McIntyre. I've been calling them the Kilt & Curry Band


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: what do we call this new group?*

The encore


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: what do we call this new group?*

umm. they have a name. the encore


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: what do we call this new group?*

Jobber Crew.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: what do we call this new group?*

The Three Man Talent Enhancement Clan.


----------



## JihadJake (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: what do we call this new group?*



Mr. Fluffykins said:


> umm. they have a name. the encore


Ha! Well this is the first I'm hearing about it. I prefer to call them by a derogatory name


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: what do we call this new group?*

The Three Man Job Band? Jinder & The Jokes? The Not-So-Chosen Ones? Team Piss Break?

Don't think it matters, they'll be broken up in a month or two anyway.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: what do we call this new group?*

The Dark Match Mafia.



> Team Piss Break


Wasn't that the name of Beth & Natalya's tag team earlier this year?


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: what do we call this new group?*

we'd generally call them awful


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: what do we call this new group?*

Job squad 2.0


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: what do we call this new group?*

I thought they were called The Band?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: what do we call this new group?*

. . .because EVERYTHING is funnier with racial cheap shots.


----------



## Stances (May 9, 2005)

*Re: what do we call this new group?*


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: what do we call this new group?*

Just One Band Squad aka J.O.B Squad


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: what do we call this new group?*

Food.

Cause they're all going to job to Ryback at once. Get it.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*

just another job squad.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*

I *LOVE* them.


----------



## GOATse (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*

The OP mentioned Slater headlining WM against the Rock...well, I don't think that's going far enough. Obviously what's going to happen is that Slater will go over every living WWE Legend in a gauntlet match at WM.

You heard it here, now take it to the bank.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*



peter93 said:


> Can anyone see anything good coming out of this?
> 
> I believe they all have good enough talent to get over as the next big faction only if used properly, Slater and Mahal i believe have natural mic skills and if given airtime can get over with the fans, and McIntyre has a good star look about him.
> 
> ...





peter93 said:


> Did you ever expect miz to headline Wrestlemania? you never know with WWE and RyBotch struggled to lift a leather couch,and the utter shit comment is abit unfair and bias, *when Mahal ends undertakes streak at mania*, then ill be the one saying 'i told you so!'


:lmao :lmao :lmao

I've never read anything more hilarious than this shit since I joined this forum.

I wanted to reply to this thread but these two posts just won't let me. Clearly OP is on something.


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> What flag is that that Slater would be carrying, the white flag?
> 
> Nexus wouldn't have lasted a month with Slater in charge, it would've been an absolute joke. Barrett is the only person who could've carried that group.
> 
> ...


Your talking rubbish for two reasons.
1.Slater > Barrett Nuff Said.
2.Encore > Nexus Nuff Said.
Barrett is boring and bland as leader compared to Heath Slater, Slater VS The Rock is a dream match for any wrestling fan.
Mahal > Sandow Nuff Said.
Sandow that guy sucks boring speech before the match, and boring in the ring compared to Jinder Mahal.
The only two wrestlers who can make this group, better are Daniel Bryan and Cm Punk.
This group Encore may rekindle my interest, in watching Raw live every Monday night again.


----------



## Clovis37 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*

I don't see any one of them get more exposition after they split maybe McIntyre but ..


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*



The Mother Dragon said:


> Your talking rubbish for two reasons.
> 1.Slater < Barrett Nuff Said.
> 2.Mahal,Slater and McIntyre < Nexus Nuff Said.
> Barrett is boring and bland as leader compared to Heath Slater, Slater VS The Rock is a dream match for any wrestling fan.
> ...


fpalm


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*

OP should book RAW from now on.



The Mother Dragon said:


> Your talking rubbish for two reasons.
> 1.Slater < Barrett Nuff Said.
> 2.Mahal,Slater and McIntyre < Nexus Nuff Said.
> Barrett is boring and bland as leader compared to Heath Slater, Slater VS The Rock is a dream match for any wrestling fan.
> ...


Yes, they are all less than(<) Barrett and Nexus. I am glad you see it too.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*

The S.W.O. are coming!


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: what do we call this new group?*

S.W.O.


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: what do we call this new group?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Food.
> 
> Cause they're all going to job to Ryback at once. Get it.


Hahahaha very funny good one.
Carry on talking garbage you are very boring.
The group will be called Encore as the band keep on playing.


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

I wonder if turning Cena heel and throwing him in the band is the way to go?....:hmm:...

It would be ....well, the......SUPERBAND! :cool2


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Quite frankly this is the most miss matched group of individuals I ever seen in a wrestling faction. Holy shit, talk about 3 guys with absolutely nothing in common. 

This group was obviously formed to get McIntyre in the spotlight. The problem is Slater's obviously gonna outshine McIntyre because he has the charisma. Then you have Mahal who no one gives a fuck about and is really the odd man out here. 

This is one clusterfuck of a faction. It's unnecessary and if anything all 3 men are dragging themselves down by being in this shitty stable. Slater is an excellent jobber. McIntyre doesn't need this and Mahal, God Mahal is one boring, uninteresting fuck.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> It would be ....well, the......SUPERBAND!


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

Some more of this please....


















(Y)


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

I can't believe what I'm about to say but... the only one of these 3 I slightly care for is Slater


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Are they going to have any feuds or storylines? or at least explain what the fuck they are doing together?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Guys, come on!! :mark:










Man, they are so awesome! (Y)


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

I can't believe people are actually praising this stable...seriously? what the fuck.

All 3 men are talented individually but there is literally no reason for them all to be together. They have no connection with each other whatsoever. They are all too completely different and it seems as if WWE just threw all of these guys together because they wanted them on TV but didn't know what to do with them.

The worst thing of all is they are thrown under Slater's gimmick...of all the fucking gimmicks out of the three, they pick Slater's. It makes no sense. Mahal only a few weeks ago had the character of a rich American hating Indian and now he is going around doing air guitar....what the fuck! Do you not get how stupid it looks? Its a complete 180 jump which makes no fucking sense! At least if they went with Mcintyre's old chosen one gimmick and Slater/Mahal be like his sort of accomplices it could realistically work even with the gimmicks which are completely different...but no, they pick the most outlandish gimmick of all and stick all 3 under the umbrella! Way to fucking go! I don't even think this will do anything for Slater because he cannot pull off being a stable leader and looks stupid as one. He is better as the heel joke jobber and pulls it off really well.

This will do nothing for any of the 3 men and will be over fast. A huge flop, just you wait.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> I can't believe people are actually praising this stable...seriously? what the fuck.


I'm not praising, I just think they are hilarious. :lol


> All 3 men are talented individually but there is literally no reason for them all to be together.


That's what makes it so shitty and funny in the same time. :3


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

As far as I can tell, all they've given as a reason for being together and doing what they do is just stating their catchphrases. Makes sense? Not really. 

Of the three guys, the only one I even sort of like is McIntyre, but he has been pushed down so much over such a long period of time that I don't view him as anything important anyway.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Probably just an inside joke. No way this can be serious.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

this can be the next nwo if booked right


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

peter93 said:


> Can anyone see anything good coming out of this?
> 
> I believe they all have good enough talent to get over as the next big faction only if used properly, Slater and Mahal i believe have natural mic skills and if given airtime can get over with the fans, and McIntyre has a good star look about him.
> 
> ...


Is this real life?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

or just fantasy


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

fuck Slater he is a goof.He is a biggest jobber in that group


----------



## GOATse (Jul 9, 2012)

You know, creative _really_ missed the boat by not calling these guys *The Power Trio*.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

This group has just destroyed two of the most favorite superstars of WWE's target demography - the kids, on two back to back shows. If you still dont take them seriously, you've got to be crazy.


----------



## LoMein (Oct 10, 2012)

Slater just needs to stop. His whole career is just a big mistake. This stable has no reason to exist. If they keep beating up Santino Im good tho.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

THIS IS NOT A JOB SQUAD .THIS COULD BE SOMETHING HUGE.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

They're more like 3 count than job squad.

I never watched WCW, but when I read description of the 3 count stable, I though of these guys lol


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

They've got more than enough in common to warrant joining forces. They're three young guys who are sick of being mistreated and have come together to party at the expense of everyone else (or something like that). It makes more sense than pretty much any of the random tag teams right now.


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

Situation said:


> THIS IS NOT A JOB SQUAD .THIS COULD BE SOMETHING HUGE.


Not a big Mcintyre fan then? 

I think this Band/Encore are completely over the top!....no intro...no build up, just out of no-where they started attacking the kiddies favorites....Awesome!...:gun:

Maybe a backstage segment or two on Raw or SD to state, who, why and what they are all about?

After Brodus, Santino, and any other kiddie favourites...woo,woo,woo...ahem. Go on the rampage and attack some kiddies or take someone hostage from the audience....obviously a set up, part of the show...ahem, maybe...:cool2

Anyway, just annoy people and rub it in there face....excellent! (Y)


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

EDIT: Shit, haha, wrong thread. 

Don't know how I managed that. fpalm


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The new J.O.B squad.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

This faction would be worthless on NXT, and in fact I would rather have Bray Wyatt run his stable on the main show. I think the Wyatt stable would be far superior to this, and just more entertaining. I'm shocked the WWE is wasting Wyatt's talent in NXT.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

peter93 said:


> Can anyone see anything good coming out of this?
> 
> I believe they all have good enough talent to get over as the next big faction only if used properly, Slater and Mahal i believe have natural mic skills and if given airtime can get over with the fans, and McIntyre has a good star look about him.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if you're being serious or sarcastic with that comment. I hope it's sarcasm. I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt and assume you were being sarcastic.


My opinions of these 3 guys:

Heath Slater: He seems more like the kind of heel you turn the channel on when he's up there as opposed to want to see him lose. The only time Slater was EVER interesting was when a legend would come out each week to beat him. And that was only interesting because of seeing the legends. Slater himself was by far the worst part of those segments. Now, with no legends, he's unbearable imo.

Draw McIntyre: I thought he was fired. I keep hearing how this guy has talent, but why isn't he getting a shot if he has such great talent? 

Jinder Mahal: Has probably the best look of the three, but his gimmick is very generic. He also needs work in the ring. I'd guess WWE would be more likely to push him because he's unique and impressive looking (helps marketability from a product recognition standpoint), but imo needs to work on his ring skills and badly needs a new gimmick. He can stay being Indian, but dude. . .why does the entire gimmick have to be centered around it? 


As for the group itself, completely unimpressed, and it seems pointless. All groups, especially those made up of jobbers, need a leader who's already over and credible, or at least need a couple credible members. This group has neither. That's why the Nexus angle had such a rushed finished. It was getting very poor responses.

They need a legit leader if it's to work.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

truk83 said:


> This faction would be worthless on NXT, and in fact I would rather have Bray Wyatt run his stable on the main show. I think the Wyatt stable would be far superior to this, and just more entertaining. I'm shocked the WWE is wasting Wyatt's talent in NXT.


go and fuck that husky harris.nobody cares


----------



## kickhisheadin (Nov 2, 2010)

THEY'RE CALLED ENCORE BECAUSE THEY ARE NEVER OVER....WOOOOOO!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

this dumbass stable is probably what prompted punk go to mcmahon and ask for changes to be made.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

They simply don't fit together...I'm sorry, but it's fucking true.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

Jinder Mahal seems out of place with the other two. I cannot imagine seeing a sheik headbanging and rocking out.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Jinder needs to drop that gimmick anyway. It's overdone and people complain about it constantly. Now, people are complaining that they ARE changing it. WWE talent can't win. Do one thing; people complain. Try something else; people complain about the change. 

Jinder's a natural dancing machine. Let him go all Bollywood. Give him a chance to try something else before crapping all over the new thing. 
It's good that internet fandom wasn't so rampant years and years ago. I can only imagine the whining that would have occurred when Austin stopped being Stunning Steve, or when he stopped being the Ringmaster. Or the complaints thrown at Hollywood Hogan for not being the same anymore.


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

Jinder Mahal as a Bollywood heel would be great, foreign heel gimmicks simply dont work the way it did years ago, same goes for Cesaro. They both would be so much better with thier own unique gimmicks.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Jinder needs to drop that gimmick anyway. It's overdone and people complain about it constantly. Now, people are complaining that they ARE changing it. WWE talent can't win. Do one thing; people complain. Try something else; people complain about the change.
> 
> Jinder's a natural dancing machine. Let him go all Bollywood. Give him a chance to try something else before crapping all over the new thing.
> It's good that internet fandom wasn't so rampant years and years ago. I can only imagine the whining that would have occurred when Austin stopped being Stunning Steve, or when he stopped being the Ringmaster. Or the complaints thrown at Hollywood Hogan for not being the same anymore.


I would mark if Mahal came out with a Bollywood gimmick, that'll be awesome


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I love a good dancing gimmick. Bring on Bollywood Mahal!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

This just seems so random. There guys have on history at all with each other. The only thing they have in common is that they are all jobbers.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

This is just lame. I don't think it will last, there is no major superstar. They are all mid cards. Every successful team has had at least one major superstars. Look at *Evolution*... Flair and Triple H. *Straight Edge Society*, CM Punk.

The one that did a decent job for a while was Nexus. They all came together and it lasted for a couple of months. HOWEVER, I got sick of it after a month or so.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Redead said:


> or just fantasy


Caught in a landslide....


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

It's hard to judge a group after only a few appearances together and without explaining their motives but I'm not a fan of Encore. McIntyre has a ton of potential but pairing him with Mahal and Slater is way too random. If they're supposed to be an air band I say pull the plug immediately.


----------



## Mr. Bad Example (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm a fan of all three. I think this group has potential, hopefully they get a few good wins in.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> - The new stable with Heath Slater, Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre is now being called The Band. There has been a lot of head scratching backstage at the group being put together on WWE TV.


Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...l_s_Dream_Match_More.html#PMhpfDcBmOklLbgc.99


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Spoiler: Smackdown



Guys... Guys, how fucking awkward and awesome was this:










:lmao
Now they have a choreography. (Y) 
:lol
Jinder Mahal looks SOOOOOOOOOOO misguided! And that's another thing I like. tunga3


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

People complain and you know what the funny thing is? Slater is probably the second or third most over heel in the company, people fucking despise him, lol. He always gets booed out the building.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phantomdreamer said:


> People complain and you know what the funny thing is? Slater is probably the second or third most over heel in the company, people fucking despise him, lol. He always gets booed out the building.


Because he's really, really annoying. Annoying gets over, that doesn't make him a good heel. It's the wrong kind of heat, people want him to fuck off, not boo him because they're engaged in his programs.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This photo just gave me my life, okay?


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because he's really, really annoying. Annoying gets over, that doesn't make him a good heel. It's the wrong kind of heat, people want him to fuck off, not boo him because they're engaged in his programs.


The way to make money is for the heel to get as much heat as possible and then have the face kick the shit out of them and win. That is the point, people will pay to see this guy get beat up and lose. He is doing his job brilliantly if you look at it that way. That being said, Slater sucks.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Give them green circles and they could be WWE's answer to WCW's 3-Count


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I actually loved 3 Count. This is a point in their favor.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phantomdreamer said:


> The way to make money is for the heel to get as much heat as possible and then have the face kick the shit out of them and win. That is the point, people will pay to see this guy get beat up and lose. He is doing his job brilliantly if you look at it that way. That being said, Slater sucks.


No, they will not. If you put Heath Slater in main events, PPV buys will plummet. There's 2 types of heels, heels who get heat because they're great at what they do, they can perform and engage an audience and get people to pay to see them get beat up. Then there's the other type, heels who make people tune out in droves because they're flat out useless, annoying and people don't care about them losing as much as them just getting off tv. The former is Jericho, CM Punk, Vince, Triple H, Eddie Guerrero, etc, I could go on. The latter is Heath Slater, Vickie Guerrero, Jack Swagger, etc. It's like when a bad singer gets booed on one of those shitty singer competitions, they're getting booed because they fucking suck and nobody wants them around.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

'The Band'? What was wrong with 'Encore'? Oh well, at least they have a proper name now.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Asenath said:


> I actually loved 3 Count. This is a point in their favor.


To try finding even one person who didn't love 3 Count is pure folly.


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

They were pretty hilarious in their segment on Smackdown. Now they need matching glam rock gear or something. Give them some instruments to use as weapons too.

If you're gonna call these guys a band, go all the way with it WWE. Gimmick them the fuck up.


----------



## FIREW0LF (Sep 7, 2012)

The band...? Should have called them Misfits. I doubt they will last long. There just doesn't seem to be a point to it, other than them being a time filler.


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

N-Zone said:


> They were pretty hilarious in their segment on Smackdown. Now they need matching glam rock gear or something. Give them some instruments to use as weapons too.
> 
> If you're gonna call these guys a band, go all the way with it WWE. Gimmick them the fuck up.


Agreed that segment was hilarious, the three of them rocking out was awesome, never thought I'd see Mcintyre and Mahal look so good at air geeeeeetar! :cool2

Overall Santino and Ryder was a perfect match up....all for fun and one for all 

Haven't had so much fun watching SD like this in a while....awesome!

The Band baby yeaaah!


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, they will not. If you put Heath Slater in main events, PPV buys will plummet. There's 2 types of heels, heels who get heat because they're great at what they do, they can perform and engage an audience and get people to pay to see them get beat up. Then there's the other type, heels who make people tune out in droves because they're flat out useless, annoying and people don't care about them losing as much as them just getting off tv. The former is Jericho, CM Punk, Vince, Triple H, Eddie Guerrero, etc, I could go on. The latter is Heath Slater, *Vickie Guerrero*, Jack Swagger, etc. It's like when a bad singer gets booed on one of those shitty singer competitions, they're getting booed because they fucking suck and nobody wants them around.


Oh how I laugh. Vickie has been a fantastic heel manager/gm. She's consistently drawn more heat for herself and her clients since coming into the business than anyone in a long time. That's her job, regrdless of how she does it. Dropping her name in with Swagger and Slater is a total oversight.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Jinder Mahal totally needs this though. He needs to break out of his angry foreigner gimmick shell and add a whole lot of color. Whether this stable works out or not, this should help him at least.

He should be the Indian version of BxB Hulk. We need some Bollywood female dancers!


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> Jinder Mahal totally needs this though. He needs to break out of his angry foreigner gimmick shell and add a whole lot of color. Whether this stable works out or not, this should help him at least.
> 
> He should be the Indian version of BxB Hulk. We need some Bollywood female dancers!


Agreed. Mahal doing ANYTHING other than the "I hate America" foreign heel is worth a shot. It's also good for Drew, since he needed to do SOMETHING different (and actually be given time to do it). Slater's just being Slater, but that works for him.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> Oh how I laugh. Vickie has been a fantastic heel manager/gm. She's consistently drawn more heat for herself and her clients since coming into the business than anyone in a long time. That's her job, regrdless of how she does it.


(Y)(Y)(Y) Agree 100 % 


> He needs to break out of his angry foreigner gimmick shell and add a whole lot of color. Whether this stable works out or not, this should help him at least.


Yep, and maybe this will help liking him.  I would love to see something different because I hate Mahal right now. The new thing with Slater and McIntyre was the reason I got _A LITTLE BIT _of interest in him the last weeks.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

Another point, McIntyre just needs somewhere to be on tv. He is great in the ring and delivers a great serious promo, something that is rare in WWE at the moment. Everything about him just reeks of a young Hunter. Hell, the other week his Future Shock DDT was actually named such, that's a rare thing for mid-card talent, never mind those who rarely feature on tv. Plus He's only 27, has a great physique. I don't mind him being a 'follower' of Slater. I just hope that he'll turn on Slater and go on his own. Sheamus/McIntyre with the proper build would be a money fued.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Who cares if they have nothing in common that what makes them even more funny, lost my shit when McIntyre did air Guitar and Mahal did some silly jig.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sigh*

What a faction. Godly. 

My hope that hysterically bad things could be lurking in this thread is fulfilled. I can enjoy my weekend now. I'd have completely given over to bliss had this beauty of an image been animated. :mark:


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

GothicBohemian said:


> *sigh*
> 
> What a faction. Godly.
> 
> My hope that hysterically bad things could be lurking in this thread is fulfilled. I can enjoy my weekend now. I'd have completely given over to bliss had this beauty of an image been animated. :mark:


Now all they need are matching colors and we've got ourselves a BAAAAAAAAAAAND BABY!!!!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

The shenanigans on Smackdown right now are a ray of light into my soul.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Yes, yes, yes, my years of saying Slater should do a stable similar to the West Texas ******** is coming true.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

If Santino can be in the elimination chamber, these guys can become the next big thing in the WWE.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

I am serious about Mahal needing dancers lol. I'd mark for a face run with some huge elegant entrance. I think fans would like that.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> I am serious about Mahal needing dancers lol. I'd mark for a face run with some huge elegant entrance. I think fans would like that.


Haha +1, that would be classic.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is the most embarrassing stable I've ever seen. They have nothing in common except they're the fucking Jobbers of the WWE. fpalm


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

This might be the greatest faction in wrestling history


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm sorry but this faction is just so terrible.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

Mahal is funny.The way he played air-guitar  My boy Drew gets tv time .Awesome


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

I like the new J.O.B. Squad, now these three can get more TV time. It just is strange seeing Mahal do the Slater taunt.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Here's something for the Haters:





































:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

^I like this stable.

Drew McIntyre should be the breakout star of this stable

Slater is great to watch.Annoying low-card heel


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Is it me or can Slater not keep his eyes off of Mahal? (Judging by the pics)

Really, Mahal makes no sense in this stable, while I can but McIntyre and Slater doing this rediculous crap, Mahal went from having this intense, elitist, character to going "Aw fuck it, hey check out my royal indian style of air guitar!"


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Iormungand said:


> Is it me or can Slater not keep his eyes off of Mahal? (Judging by the pics)


And thus, a 'ship is born.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

It is weird how people call them the new JOB squad, yet they have been beating up Santino Marella, and actually beat a tag team last night.

Vince has been into comedy characters lately, therefore he would most likely push this stable into the tag team division.


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

Sum41 on roids


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

U FUCKING MORONS THIS IS NOT A JOB SQUAD ! IDIOTS


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

The Band should one-up Hellno by winning the WHC (yes, as a group). Then they can rock out while singing/screaming "We are the World Champion... Baby!"


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

This group has got to be the most pointless faction of all time. The fact they even put Jinder in it make my point even more valid. Him acting like he actually got a rocker personality is one of the most forced situations I’ve seen in wrestling. Drew McIntyre on the other hand is doing his best but it’s not working. In fact, why isn’t Drew a Face? He did a terrific job in his match on Superstars weeks ago when he went up against his current teammate Mahal. 

Slater is doing a good job as the leader but he just tagging with two of the wrong wrestlers for it.

Ugh, this group is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Maybe they are the back-up plan for Undertaker at WM.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

"The Band" does need a 4th member down the road, my vote goes to Hunico lol.

That being said, I actually love this angle, the guys are getting legit heat for once and I actually think these 3 are entertaining to watch. There's no need for the stable to be dominant, just have them beat up mid carders and get destroyed by Ryback down the road.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

I was petitioning for Johnny Curtis to be the "drummer" of the group.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I've always hated Jinder Mahal, but he's starting to grow on me.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Jinder doing the air guitar was more entertaining than the current World Title scene.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Admit it, if "Encore" or "The Band" had a t-shirt, you would buy it and wear it in public. I know I would.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Is this rubbish still going? 

If so it's enough for me to avoid SD! this week.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Why don't you like fun things?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Rick_James said:


> Admit it, if "Encore" or "The Band" had a t-shirt, you would buy it and wear it in public. I know I would.


I'm sure I would buy one. As this group is getting over with the fans and is a huge success already, I think the t-shirts are gonna come out real soon.

And btw, to make things clear, the name of their group is The Band and their catchphrase is "Who wants an encore?" Maybe they ditched the idea of calling them as The Encore because it is too similar to The Corre.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Go Band!
Encore, do you want more? Why yes, yes I do! 




DisturbedOne98 said:


> I am serious about Mahal needing dancers lol. I'd mark for a face run with some huge elegant entrance. I think fans would like that.


And dancers for Jinder. I want this to happen too! That would make The Band, or whatever these future WWE dominators are calling themselves, even more epic, if that`s possible. 




NeyNey said:


> Here's something for the Haters:


Just what I was wishing for. Many thinks. :cheer :cheer :cheer


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

Mozza said:


> Is this rubbish still going?
> 
> If so it's enough for me to avoid SD! this week.


Go on watch it, I bet you laugh! I didn't expect to, but they are getting quite funny.

As for the T-shirt idea, nice one. I'd buy one in a heart beat! (Y)


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm sure some Band shirts will pop on the alternative wrestling shirt sites soon enough. I'd definitely get one, since they have cleverer shirts than the WWE for the most part anyway.


----------



## BaraaTZK92 (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm definitely a fan of The Band, but I hope they don't change Drew's theme song because it's one of the best theme songs in the WWE today but it doesn't fit his new character.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

It's been pretty entertaining so far. I'm giving it a chance.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I called it to be EPIC since day one.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Spoiler: Fanart














bama


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: Fanart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, repped.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: Fanart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS THING.


----------



## sulpice (Mar 12, 2010)

The Band is growing on me! The name is indeed coool and I like the fact that they present themselves as strong individuals. For example, "I am still the Chosen One - Drew McIntyre". Nice.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Love it. It's fun and it gets mcintyre and slater doing something. Never been a fan of mahal but im warming to him with his akward dancing

Sent from my ST18i using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Is it me or Drew's hand is broken?


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Is it me or Drew's hand is broken?


He broke his wrist a while ago. Obviously, it's still in the cast. He's wrestled a few times with it, and it was interesting each time.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

When you're in The Band, you're in The Band 4 lyfe!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't think this is what Kevin Nash meant when he said there would be a new nWo soon.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Asenath said:


> I don't think this is what Kevin Nash meant when he said there would be a new nWo soon.


This is at least eight thousand times better than anything Nash might do at this point.


----------



## StLSaint_75 (Jul 15, 2012)

TheSupremeForce said:


> This is at least eight thousand times better than anything Nash might do at this point.


I don't know, I could watch Nash tear his quad for hours. (Y)


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I think this "group" would be more interesting if they had more uniformity in the way they dress and a theme that is uniquely for them. Seeing Mahal air guitar in his get up is the goofiest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> This is going nowhere. Ryback will probably beat all 3 of them at once and that's it. It honestly wouldn't surprise me. They don't have a reason to be together and that means they can't last for long. All 3 guys are utter shit too.


Pyro strikes; calling wrestlers better than his favourites worse.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*



Oxitron said:


> Pyro strikes; calling wrestlers better than his favourites worse.


Couldn't agree more. Why would anyone would like Wade Barrett is beyond me. I don't see any qualities in this wrestler.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Wade Barrett wishes he could join The Band. Maybe they'll let him have their leftovers.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Everything about this is so right, yet so wrong lmfao.

The problem is the Band has been struck with the curse. Jinder's only got about 3 months left as he was #14 in the RR lol.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Any chnace they could become tag champions using the freebird rule?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oxitron said:


> Pyro strikes; calling wrestlers better than his favourites worse.


I never mentioned my favourites, so I don't know why the fuck you're bringing that up.

Better? Yeah, that's why all three of them are career jobbers. Nevermind my favourites, these guys are worse than most of the guys I absolutely hate.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I never mentioned my favourites, so I don't know why the fuck you're bringing that up.
> 
> Better? Yeah, that's why all three of them are career jobbers. Nevermind my favourites, these guys are worse than most of the guys I absolutely hate.


Your dislike for someone does not make him a career jobber. McIntyre's already held a title, and likely will again someday. The same can be said of Slater. Jinder's just about guaranteed to hold a title at some point. Unless you're also prepared to label several of your "favorites" as career jobbers, you're 100% wrong.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

This thread proves that majority of the IWC will accept anything that is beyond ridiculous just like this terrible random ass group. I guess as long as it's "new" most of you guys will accept it. 

Mahal is extremely out of place and the fact they trying to give this fool some personality is hilarious for all the wrong reasons just like Lance Storm's dancing comedy gimmick.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Your dislike for someone does not make him a career jobber. McIntyre's already held a title, and likely will again someday. The same can be said of Slater. Jinder's just about guaranteed to hold a title at some point. Unless you're also prepared to label several of your "favorites" as career jobbers, you're 100% wrong.


I do have one favourite who's a career jobber, so yes, I am willing to say that, as long as they are one. And you're right, my dislike for someone doesn't make them a career jobber, I'm pretty sure I've said I don't know how many times I hate Ryback yet I have him pegged as the 2013 Rumble winner and like a future 9 or 10 time world champion. I'm calling them career jobbers because I see nothing else for them.

Mcintyre held a title, and how long ago was that? He's been destroyed. Just DESTROYED. He went from Intercontinental Champion to being on *NXT* for fucks sake. They obviously don't care about Mahal and never have, that's why he got the dreaded #14 spot in the Royal Rumble. They have no idea in hell what to do with him, nor do I think they even want to know, and Slater? Literally the only thing he CAN do is job. He's BUILT to job, his appearance, his mic skills, etc, everything about him SCREAMS comedy heel jobber.

Mcintyre is the only one of these guys I could see rebounding because of his look and his prior status as Intercontinental champion, but at THIS point he's hopeless. They've totally killed him.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> Everything about this is so right, yet so wrong lmfao.
> 
> The problem is the Band has been struck with the curse. Jinder's only got about 3 months left as he was #14 in the RR lol.


The #14 of RR isn't necessarily fired. The band might aswell be Jinders punishment for being #14.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> This thread proves that majority of the IWC will accept anything that is beyond ridiculous just like this terrible random ass group. I guess as long as it's "new" most of you guys will accept it.












Yeah. Wrestling is serious business. We have to take everything serious in all seriousness. Nothing should be fun anymore. I don't wanna laugh when I'm watching wrestling cause wrestling is no fun. Only Sheamus stuff and Santinos green sock, that are things you are allowed to laugh about.
Wrestling is all about statistics, rumors, ICW , speculations and complains. There is no room for people who just wanna lay down and enjoy a show. Those people are dumb for not complaining. Brainless stupid morrons. Manipulative. 
[/Irony]


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

hey u Barett lover.get tha fuck out a here.We dont care about ur opinion about The Band.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They obviously don't care about Mahal and never have, that's why he got the dreaded #14 spot in the Royal Rumble.


Lol, you actually think the WWE are even aware of that #14 jinx? And you actually believe in that shit? Well you just couldn't find anything negative about the Future World Champion and so you picked the #14 shit. Man, talk about making random nonsensical reasons to support an irrelevant opinion, talk about Tyrion Lannister.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

What have they done to McIntyre, the guy actually had a chance to be something for WWE unlike the other two. They will obviously sooner or later get jobbed out to Ryback and Drew's career will get the final nail.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Lol, you actually think the WWE are even aware of that #14 jinx? And you actually believe in that shit? Well you just couldn't find anything negative about the Future World Champion and so you picked the #14 shit. Man, talk about making random nonsensical reasons to support an irrelevant opinion, talk about Tyrion Lannister.


fpalm

Of course they're aware of it, do you think it's a pure coincidence that all these guys have had something happen to them? It's one of their little inside jokes to humiliate talent they don't care about. And I wasn't talking about a future world champion, I was talking about Jinder Mahal. ~_~ But I can think of plenty of negative things to say about Mahal. He sucks on the mic, he's a generic foreign heel who relies on being foreign and nothing else to get heat, he's not that good in the ring, he has the worst execution of the Camel Clutch in the history of wrestling, I could probably go on.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> fpalm
> 
> Of course they're aware of it, do you think it's a pure coincidence that all these guys have had something happen to them? It's one of their little inside jokes to humiliate talent they don't care about. And I wasn't talking about a future world champion, I was talking about Jinder Mahal. ~_~ But I can think of plenty of negative things to say about Mahal. He sucks on the mic, he's a generic foreign heel who relies on being foreign and nothing else to get heat, he's not that good in the ring, he has the worst execution of the Camel Clutch in the history of wrestling, I could probably go on.


Its useless aruguing with you, carry on.


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

Greatest three man band in history....you said it Striker...:striker

Now time to make some smash hits...


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

RAWHEADREX99 said:


>


GOAT PROMO RITE DER DAWG! Jinder Mahal just made WWE.com exclusives relevant.


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™;12133037 said:


> GOAT PROMO RITE DER DAWG! Jinder Mahal just made WWE.com exclusives relevant.


Haha true.

I thought at the end there Mcintyre was going to headbutt Striker....:lol


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> This thread proves that majority of the IWC will accept anything that is beyond ridiculous just like this terrible random ass group. I guess as long as it's "new" most of you guys will accept it.
> 
> Mahal is extremely out of place and the fact they trying to give this fool some personality is *hilarious for all the wrong reasons just like Lance Storm's dancing comedy gimmick.*


But things that are hilarious for all the wrong reasons are what I laugh the hardest at. And besides that, I think wrestling...no wait, EVERYTHING in life needs more dancing comedy gimmicks. Just because.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I never mentioned my favourites, so I don't know why the fuck you're bringing that up.
> 
> Better? Yeah, that's why all three of them are career jobbers. Nevermind my favourites, these guys are worse than most of the guys I absolutely hate.


You're calling Slater and Mahal "utter shit"; when Mahal and Slater are actually sound in the ring; maybe better than Barret, and Slater can easily garner some heat, and Mahal has a better chance of actually getting heat than Barrett.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

NeyNey said:


> Yeah. Wrestling is serious business. We have to take everything serious in all seriousness. Nothing should be fun anymore. I don't wanna laugh when I'm watching wrestling cause wrestling is no fun. Only Sheamus stuff and Santinos green sock, that are things you are allowed to laugh about.
> Wrestling is all about statistics, rumors, ICW , speculations and complains. There is no room for people who just wanna lay down and enjoy a show. Those people are dumb for not complaining. Brainless stupid morrons. Manipulative.
> [/Irony]


You don’t understand, I’m not against having comedy in wrestling. Hell one of my favorite wrestlers during his peak was Crash Holly when he was dominating the Hardcore title scene. He was the definition of a natural goofy entertainer and played his role to perfection, guys like Mahal and Lance Storm who has personalities of a old wooden broom stick don’t cut it. But straight to the point in hand, McIntyre and Mahal are the wrong wrestlers to be tagging along with Slater and they all don’t have any chemistry with each other. The only thing these three have in common are they’re all bottom of the barrel jobbers (except Mahal somewhat). 

People are so easily pleased with random ass tag teaming Heels just like Ziggler/Swagger or Rhodes/Sandow when they don’t have any chemistry with each other. The *ONLY* thing I can see some people are happy for is that their favorite wrestler within the three are getting air time now, period.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> You don’t understand, I’m not against having comedy in wrestling. Hell one of my favorite wrestlers during his peak was Crash Holly when he was dominating the Hardcore title scene. He was the definition of a natural goofy entertainer and played his role to perfection, guys like Mahal and Lance Storm who has personalities of a old wooden broom stick don’t cut it. But straight to the point in hand, McIntyre and Mahal are the wrong wrestlers to be tagging along with Slater and they all don’t have any chemistry with each other. The only thing these three have in common are they’re all bottom of the barrel jobbers (except Mahal somewhat).
> McIntyre
> People are so easily pleased with random ass tag teaming Heels just like Ziggler/Swagger or Rhodes/Sandow when they don’t have any chemistry with each other. The *ONLY* thing I can see some people are happy for is that their favorite wrestler within the three are getting air time now, period.


Okay, I get your point with the chemistry thing. 
But I think Rhodes and Sandow for example have a good chemistry. Ziggler/Swagger.. nah... 
Well.. i don't know what they thought when they put these 3 together, I can only quote *GothicBohemian*:


> But things that are hilarious for all the wrong reasons are what I laugh the hardest at.


Of course, they don't make ANY sense right now. And I don't think they do in the future. But that's the whole point about them. 
They are so shitty, that it is great at some point. And who knows, maybe they build up some chemistry in the future.. or maybe that'll be some kind steppingstone.
Not to become some stupid dance-entertainers, maybe they can show what they can do, what they're capable of.. and as long as you can get some fans on your side or show them something they didn't expect..it's a good thing. 

Of course that's a question of interpretation, what you like, what your interests are, taste etc.. 
But I, now, enjoying these 3 and wanna see, what that's all about. Maybe it's just an experiment for WWE.. we never know.


----------



## CFL (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That last line is gonna be what closes this thread. I don't even know what to say. Speechless.
> 
> This is going nowhere. Ryback will probably beat all 3 of them at once and that's it. It honestly wouldn't surprise me. They don't have a reason to be together and that means they can't last for long. All 3 guys are utter shit too.


I've had a feeling about this the whole time. The Band better not have been created to get fed to Ryback, because I'm enjoying the hell out of it so far. Their pre-match dance on Smackdown had me genuinely laughing for the first time in a long time.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Oxitron said:


> You're calling Slater and Mahal "utter shit"; when Mahal and Slater are actually sound in the ring; maybe better than Barret, and Slater can easily garner some heat, and Mahal has a better chance of actually getting heat than Barrett.


Drew is miles better in the ring than Wade. Slater's a bumping machine, who I'd give a slight edge. Jinder and Wade are basically the same guy. Their mic skills aren't that different either.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Drew is miles better in the ring than Wade. Slater's a bumping machine, who I'd give a slight edge. Jinder and Wade are basically the same guy. Their mic skills aren't that different either.


Jinder is great.
McIntyre is a bit overrated to me. Hasn't really done anything interesting.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Oxitron said:


> Jinder is great.
> McIntyre is a bit overrated to me. Hasn't really done anything interesting.


I was only talking about in-ring skills for Drew. Inside the ring, the guy's incredible. Unfortunately, most of those matches appear on Superstars or NXT.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

TheSupremeForce said:


> I was only talking about in-ring skills for Drew. Inside the ring, the guy's incredible. Unfortunately, most of those matches appear on Superstars or NXT.


Yea, I know. He still hasn't really done anything for me.
Then again I haven't even watched Superstars or NXT for literally 6 months or so now...


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Oxitron said:


> Yea, I know. He still hasn't really done anything for me.
> Then again I haven't even watched Superstars or NXT for literally 6 months or so now...


Do yourself a favor, then, Oxi. :lol

---

I'm so undecided about what I think about "The Band". This can go so many ways.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Oxitron said:


> Yea, I know. He still hasn't really done anything for me.
> Then again I haven't even watched Superstars or NXT for literally 6 months or so now...


Treat. Yo. Self.

NXT is literally the best hour of wrestling TV that WWE is making.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Asenath said:


> Treat. Yo. Self.
> 
> NXT is literally the best hour of wrestling TV that WWE is making.


I know, I used to preach it when I watched it, but I'm just not interested and haven't been since they made the change.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

it's improved tenfold since it changed, get it watched bud


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

SandyRavage said:


> it's improved tenfold since it changed, get it watched bud


I disagree. Current NXT is good, but it's more FCW than it is NXT: Redemption. There isn't anything wrong with that, since FCW was my second favorite wrestling show at the time, but I believe that Redemption was better than current NXT. That being said, current NXT is still the most consistently good show in the WWE stable these days.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Is it bad of me to admit that I like the FCW roster better than I like most of the WWE roster?


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Is it bad of me to admit that I like the FCW roster better than I like most of the WWE roster?


No, I feel the same way to an extent. It applied even more strongly to the Redemption crew. I'm not saying they're "better" or "more talented" than the "main roster" guys, but NXT: Redemption/NXT/FCW used/uses their roster much better. Raw and Smackdown are largely the same few guys ALL THE TIME and everyone else is just sort of there. There's also little actual character development (other than maybe one or two people at a time). NXT actually feels like a living thing that changes and grows, which makes the characters seem more alive.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> I disagree. Current NXT is good, but it's more FCW than it is NXT: Redemption. There isn't anything wrong with that, since FCW was my second favorite wrestling show at the time, but I believe that Redemption was better than current NXT. That being said, current NXT is still the most consistently good show in the WWE stable these days.


To be fair I only watched redemption on and off and just couldn't get into it. Some good matches here and there and from what I've seen of new nxt I'm finding it more enjoyable. I guess old nxt all blended into each other and was awful for the most part


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

SandyRavage said:


> To be fair I only watched redemption on and off and just couldn't get into it. Some good matches here and there and from what I've seen of new nxt I'm finding it more enjoyable. I guess old nxt all blended into each other and was awful for the most part


Also, to be fair, Redemption didn't actually become great until like October (which was roughly halfway through the better than a year it ran). Prior to that, it was basically carried by Kidd's in ring skills and that crazy feud he had with Yoshi over Yoshi's action figure.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Redemption was horrible. Anyone who liked that over the current NXT product is baffling. I also think the NXT roster does feel 'better' than the main roster guys is because it feels fresher and more organic. I personally really like the NXT roster as well.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG !!!! GUYS!! HOW AWESOME WAS THIS!!!! I marked out so hard!!!!   

OMG!!! Their outfits... hahahahaAHAHAHAH!!! xDDDDD

Fuck... I'm in tears man....

MAHALS FACE!!!!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

Best thing going.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

NWO who?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

These guys don't do anything for me at all. I agree with other posters that Mahal looks so out of place, him suddenly getting a personality out of nowhere just comes across as so bad. The whole group has vibes of ''comedy jobbers for life'' and ''worst stable ever''. I wouldn't be surprised if they were all jobbed out to Ryback at once soon. 



NeyNey said:


> OMG !!!! GUYS!! HOW AWESOME WAS THIS!!!! I marked out so hard!!!!
> 
> OMG!!! Their outfits... hahahahaAHAHAHAH!!! xDDDDD
> 
> ...


fpalm


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Spoiler: STUFF



GET READY!!! *<--- Tout*

(Is Mahal saying "Booyaka" at the end? xD)





































(That was the best.)










LOL @ Wikipedia




:mark:

Awh come on *Nostalgia*.. :>
Jeah Mahal looks so out of place.. but that's fucking shitty nice.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Mahal is only one that doesnt feel like he belongs... idk maybe if he takes off that stupid hat and keeps it off...


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm shaking my head that there are people complaining about Jinder suddenly having a personality. It's obvious that the guy simply can't win with some people. Losing the turban probably should be the next step though. 

The other two seem quite comfortable as fake rock stars.


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

They remind me of Guns and Roses


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nexus wouldn't have lasted a month with Slater in charge, it would've been an absolute joke. *Barrett is the only person who could've carried that group.*


Well no shit. You think someone who loses the competition is going to have a chance to successfully run the 7/8 man stable?

This is good for all three of them. They were on the roster, doing jack shit, and now they are at least involved in the slightest bit, even if it is a weekly beatdown on another jobber. At least Drew and Jinder are able to show some personality for a change, and Slater is doing his fucking thing.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Thought this faction was stupid until they started calling themselves a band and air-guitaring together in the ring. It is now one of my favorite things in WWE at the moment. Never liked Jinder Mahal at all until now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Slater,Mahal And McIntyre Faction?*



RyanPelley said:


> Well no shit. You think someone who loses the competition is going to have a chance to successfully run the 7/8 man stable?


No, but that's why Barrett won. If anybody else won the competition, he'd still be the only capable leader.


----------



## flbeachbumdude (Oct 16, 2012)

I was never a Jinder Mahal fan but that changed when I seen him doing air guitar in his robe or whatever that is. I've always liked McIntyre though. And The One Man Rock Band has always ruled. I, personally, find them fairly funny and entertaining.

IM THE ONE MAN BAAAND BABYYY. NOW HIT, OUR, MUSIC!


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

What a bunch of geeks.

Ryback is going to be getting fed next week. 

Feed me three.


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

Gotta give the writers credit, here I was last Friday asking for them to get new attire to match the gimmick and now here it is. They were pretty damn funny tonight I gotta say. McIntyre seems like he's having a blast with the new role, must be refreshing for him considering how long he was M.I.A.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Easily a candidate for the worst stable in WWE history.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

HATERS getta fuck out a here. !

My boy McIntyre gets tv time and doing something and its very entertaining.And where is Brodus Clay ? Jobbing to ADR how ironic.


----------



## EmoKidTV (Apr 2, 2012)

I am the only one that thinks Drew looked like Truth Martini ?


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

It's hilarious and it's even funnier how much people are getting worked up about it.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Second best thing going in the WWE after Team Hell No.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

If this gets over, then that's the type of contenders that should be in tag-title contention. Not fuckin' Primo and Epico lol. We need guys with gimmicks!


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

So have they named their fandom yet? We need a name!


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

All I have to say is.......3MB Ahahahaha!

Matching outfits, rocking out in sinc, air guitar, beating up Santino and Ryder.....:lmao

going out to bars and clubs, getting thrown out, what's next?

This was really funny and I can't wait to see what fun and games they come up with next?

This is all good! (Y)


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

One of the greatest things on TV right now. I burst out laughing last night went I saw them air guitaring.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Azuran said:


> One of the greatest things on TV right now. I burst out laughing last night went I saw them air guitaring.


YEAH!!! (Y)(Y)(Y)

Also, 3MB has to watch their backs! Santino is very angry. :lmao






Oh, and also:


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

Striketeam said:


> What have they done to McIntyre, the guy actually had a chance to be something for WWE unlike the other two. They will obviously sooner or later get jobbed out to Ryback and Drew's career will get the final nail.


I think Ryback is done with the random squashes, they have him in the main event scene now and most likely, according to Vince's fetishism for powerhouses, he will never come back from the main event. The guy is a main eventer already, prepare to see him in actual feuds and not squashes.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> fpalm
> 
> Of course they're aware of it, do you think it's a pure coincidence that all these guys have had something happen to them? It's one of their little inside jokes to humiliate talent they don't care about. And I wasn't talking about a future world champion, I was talking about Jinder Mahal. ~_~ But I can think of plenty of negative things to say about Mahal. He sucks on the mic, he's a generic foreign heel who relies on being foreign and nothing else to get heat, he's not that good in the ring, he has the worst execution of the Camel Clutch in the history of wrestling, I could probably go on.












Dude, seriously...are you some kind of conspiracy theorist or something? Are you saying Davey Boy Smith, Goldust, Ken Shamrock, Diamond Dallas Page, Eddie Guerrero, Jeff Hardy(In 2007!!!!) were all axed and or fucked for coming into the number 14 spot?

Holy shit, people weren't kidding about you.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

Oxitron said:


> You're calling Slater and Mahal "utter shit"; when Mahal and Slater are actually sound in the ring; maybe better than Barret, and Slater can easily garner some heat, and Mahal has a better chance of actually getting heat than Barrett.


To be realistic, Mahal and Slater are only slightly below Barrett in the ring. Drew McIntyre, however, is a far far superior wrestler than Wade Barrett. His look is also superior, and apparently even more charismatic from what I have seen recently.

But then again Heath Slater also has more charisma than Wade.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

Asenath said:


> Is it bad of me to admit that I like the FCW roster better than I like most of the WWE roster?


Unless Triple H, The Rock and Undertaker are added to the main roster part to full time and more consistently than they are right now, the NXT roster is in fact superior in every way to the main roster. Bray Wyatt, Leo Kruger and The Ascension are more than enough to tell you how superior it is, and this is not counting Kassius Ohno, Seth Rollins, and the occasional Dean Ambrose appearance.


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

Perfect example. 

WWE comes up with an idea. 
It gets a pop from the crowd. 

The creative team wet themselves, panic and overkill the idea. 

Idea dies.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

IWC wants something new, gets it, and promptly shits on it. sigh ...

I'm going to continue to enjoy the 3MB for what it is ...


----------



## jrell (Dec 12, 2005)

3mb is so random i would like answer why are they a group what are trying to do i mean we have a indian guy and southern guy and a scottish guy in a fake rock band wtf why not push drew mc solo or slater mahal is ok


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

DBizzle said:


> IWC wants something new, gets it, and promptly shits on it. sigh ...
> 
> I'm going to continue to enjoy the 3MB for what it is ...


Gets what? A group of generic bad guys gathered together? 

When the group comes out playing the triangle, ukelele, and a guitar, then I'll be on board. But just like most of the WWE's gimmicks, they say they are a gimmick but really all they are, are generic. If you're going to make them be a "3 man band" then have them actually come out with instruments. Go all the way. That's what WWE has done in the past. Instead, I'm sure they'll just wind up doing what they are doing and that is be generic, claiming to have a gimmick but nothing really enforces that.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Pretty damn pointless stable to be honest. I give it about a month until they're all fed to Ryback.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

OMG so much 3MB haters.Plz go away and die somewhere


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow. Just wow. The 3MB just oozes awesomeness. Jinder Mahal completely stole the show by attacking a former US Champion and the Internet Champion, then he did the air guitar and hell, he even put over the security and people in the clubs! And btw, those who think this is just another JOB Squad and that they will be fed to Ryback, well this week's SD proves you people wrong. And ah, brace yourselves superstars, cause the future World Champion just made his way into the Power25 Ranking! #TheFuture


----------



## Sorrow Hill (Apr 13, 2009)

I find them pretty hilarious. I couldn't stop laughing when the three of them show up on raw yesterday.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

I was laughing when they came out during RAW. At least it gives them something to do but I can't see much coming from this group. Comic relief always has a place in wrestling though.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

This should be 3MB theme


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Option A: Seeing McIntyre and Mahal as guys in generic wrestling gear doing nothing and being boring arrogant heels.

Option B: Seeing McIntyre and Mahal having actual characters, however they're absurd. 

I choose option B. And Slater is funny besides having the coolest attire on Smackdown roster.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

Put Slater in a biker outfit and Drew in a cop outfit and I'll be a fan...YMCA!!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

A-1... A-2... A-1-2-3-4....

These guys are awesome, Slaters gunna Slate


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah, this stable will probably be a joke stable and nothing more. Shame too because both Slater and Mcintyre deserve better.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

tducey said:


> Yeah, this stable will probably be a joke stable and nothing more. Shame too because both Slater and Mcintyre deserve better.


This stable is not a joke. This group will be as successful as lD-Generation X, Evolution, and the 4 Horsemen. I am taking these guys very seriously they are piling on wins left and right. Brodus even jobbed to them. I think Tatsu would fit great in this stable though. He also just turned heel as well. I could see Tatsu rocking out with Heath Slater, Jinder Mahal, and Drew McIntyre. He would fit in great crashing bars with them. After Tatsu joins the group, some other guys I would like to see join are Curt Hawkins and The Great Khali when they come back from injury, and Zach Ryder and Santino Marella down the line when they have their eventual heel turns to join this legendary stable in the making. Hell, bring back Michael Tarver and add him in as well. Heath Slater, Drew McIntyre, Jinder Mahal, Yoshi Tatsu, Curt Hawkins, The Great Khali, Zach Ryder, Santino Marella, and Michael Tarver. That is one dominant stable right there.


----------



## Jon_Snow (Jul 23, 2012)

*Will the 3 Man Band record an album?*

The Rock contributed a few things in the music scene when he was on top.

John Cena recorded a full-length album when he was on top.

Jericho is a full time rocker now.

The similarity between them all is they don't have good vocals.

So why not 3 Man Band record an album? 

Slater as the guitarist/singer, Drew as the bassist/singer and Mahal as the drummer. I'm sure at least one of them as the heavy metal in him.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Will the 3 Man Band record an album?*

Can any of them actually play music? Or are you basing it off of the fact they are playing musicians on a scripted tv show


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Will the 3 Man Band record an album?*

*I can see them sing their own stable theme song, but that's it.. 
I mean, how would a song with a *******, Indian*, and Scottish* accents sound like?

...Wait. They must do it now. THEY MUST DO IT.*


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Will the 3 Man Band record an album?*

Nah, they might do something like live concerts on Raw and that will probably be it. None of them are professional singers, they're supposed to be fake rockstars fyi.



NoyK said:


> *I can see them sing their own stable theme song, but that's it..
> I mean, how would a song with a *******, Arabian, and Irish accents sound like?
> 
> ...Wait. They must do it now. THEY MUST DO IT.*


Mahal is an Indian goddamnit!


----------



## GOATse (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Will the 3 Man Band record an album?*

_Finally_...someone can follow up and take the West Texas ********' place as the best kayfabe musical group ever.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Will the 3 Man Band record an album?*

It should be a eclectic mix of Celtic,indian and country music.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Will the 3 Man Band record an album?*

God I hope not


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Will the 3 Man Band record an album?*



Crimson 3:16™;12150320 said:


> *Mahal is an Indian goddamnit!*


And Mcintyre is Scottish. fpalm




1000th Post


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Will the 3 Man Band record an album?*



Crimson 3:16™;12150320 said:


> Mahal is an Indian goddamnit!





TJC93 said:


> And Mcintyre is Scottish. fpalm



*Dammit, I feel racist now *


----------



## GOATse (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Will the 3 Man Band record an album?*

So...heavy on the sitar, bagpipe and Gary Rossington 8-minute guitar solos.

You know, the more I think on this, the more I want it to happen.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Will the 3 Man Band record an album?*



NoyK said:


> *Dammit, I feel racist now *


Or stupid.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

3MB said:


> People are only taking this a joke, because they really haven't had any success yet


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Will the 3 Man Band record an album?*



GOATse said:


> _Finally_...someone can follow up and take the West Texas ********' place as the best kayfabe musical group ever.


:lmao I was hoping someone would reference this. 

But let's not forget the contributions of Three Count and the Filthy Animals. Frankly, 3MB could be on-par with all of these great musical groups. Just to reminisce:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Will the 3 Man Band record an album?*

KEEP ON JOBBIN' IN THE FREE WORLD!


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Will the 3 Man Band record an album?*



NoyK said:


> *I can see them sing their own stable theme song, but that's it..
> I mean, how would a song with a *******, Arabian, and Irish accents sound like?
> 
> ...Wait. They must do it now. THEY MUST DO IT.*



Mahal is an indian...ignorance at its best. Arabs and Indians have barely anything in common so thats not even an excuse.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Will the 3 Man Band record an album?*



Shawn Morrison said:


> Mahal is an indian...ignorance at its best. Arabs and Indians have barely anything in common so thats not even an excuse.


Actually he's Canadian. But I see your point.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Will the 3 Man Band record an album?*

Well, maybe air guitar concert.


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Will the 3 Man Band record an album?*

The bottom line here is that wrestlers need to start singing their themes again.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

For those who are interested in Mahal-stuff after all the 3MB thing (I see him with other eyes now), he is on this weekly episode of NXT. (Y)
Go and watch, NXT is awesome.  Spread NXT-love!


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> This stable is not a joke. This group will be as successful as lD-Generation X, Evolution, and the 4 Horsemen. I am taking these guys very seriously they are piling on wins left and right. Brodus even jobbed to them. I think Tatsu would fit great in this stable though. He also just turned heel as well. I could see Tatsu rocking out with Heath Slater, Jinder Mahal, and Drew McIntyre. He would fit in great crashing bars with them. After Tatsu joins the group, some other guys I would like to see join are Curt Hawkins and The Great Khali when they come back from injury, and Zach Ryder and Santino Marella down the line when they have their eventual heel turns to join this legendary stable in the making. Hell, bring back Michael Tarver and add him in as well. Heath Slater, Drew McIntyre, Jinder Mahal, Yoshi Tatsu, Curt Hawkins, The Great Khali, Zach Ryder, Santino Marella, and Michael Tarver. That is one dominant stable right there.


:yodawg

Despite my disagreement, for some unknown crazy ass reason I see actual potential in this. But mostly because comedy characters tend to thrive in the PG environment. Nonetheless, these guys will be the only heel comedy characters and this will make somewhat unique.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Will the 3 Man Band record an album?*

I think they probably do it. Would add a lot of heat to their group IMO.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Will the 3 Man Band record an album?*

The music scene is filled with enough shitty artists. _Don't make it worse._


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Will the 3 Man Band record an album?*

i think this would be worse than that jillan christmas crap they put out.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Will the 3 Man Band record an album?*

you know, even if those 3 sing incredibly terrible, theyre still more talented than that hack Bieber.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Will the 3 Man Band record an album?*



Ziggler Mark said:


> you know, even if those 3 sing incredibly terrible, theyre still more talented than that hack Bieber.


*Pray that Vince doesn't decide to bring Biebs as a guest host and make a segment with 3MB.*


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Will the 3 Man Band record an album?*

They will make a huge single and perform it at Wrestlemania XXVIV.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Will the 3 Man Band record an album?*



SideTableDrawer said:


> They will make a huge single and perform it at Wrestlemania *XXVIV*.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Will the 3 Man Band record an album?*



CM12Punk said:


> Actually he's Canadian. But I see your point.


actually...no he's not. Thats just where he's born. He is billed from India, he's technically Indian.


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

I've never seen anybody look so out of place in a faction as Mahal. 

Why is he under contract again? 

Just terrible.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Kingy_85 said:


> I've never seen anybody look so out of place in a faction as Mahal.
> 
> Why is he under contract again?
> 
> Just terrible.


It isn't Mahal's fault that he has been put in a group that is totally unsuitable for him. I can't help but think that this role was intended for Curt Hawkins before he was injured, and instead of doing the logical thing and holding off they just threw Mahal in there, kind of like when Undertaker ended up wrestling Big Show in a 'Punjabi Prison' match after Khali got injured. Mahal being in this group pretty much spoils my enjoyment because of how out of place he is.


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

I love this faction their brilliant all three of them are excellent, the 3MB are the greatest faction in wrestling history. Hopefully more members are added to the group to expand it's domination on taking over the WWE!


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

One of the reasons I really like this group is for just how remarkably uncomfortable Mahal seems to be. McIntyre seems to have taken to it a _lot_ easier than he did for his Chosen One gimmick back in 2009, so kudos to him for that.


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

putting jinder mahal in a rock band is all types of excellence


----------



## OpenCanOfStrudel (Oct 16, 2012)

peter93 said:


> Can anyone see anything good coming out of this?
> 
> I believe they all have good enough talent to get over as the next big faction only if used properly, Slater and Mahal i believe have natural mic skills and if given airtime can get over with the fans, and McIntyre has a good star look about him.
> 
> ...


Lol Mahal just does not belong with an American rockband group


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

This group reminds me of the B.W.O. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

3MB said:


> whose the fat one?


Heath's in general need of a man-ssiere, and that vest isn't fooling anyone.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

If Mahal would drop his silly accent and just be a rockstar he'd be fine within the group. But right now he's so freakin' awkward that it holds the group back.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

They should put the tag straps on them and hook them up with the Freebird booking where any 2 of the 3 members can defend at any given time... Probably the best way to establish them as 'something'... Anything involving slater is (Y) but since heel stables haven't been booked great over last few years I don't expect anything of the sort...


----------



## Stooge22 (Jul 13, 2011)

I know Mahal doesnt fit but Mcyntire was born to have a rockstar gimmick. I actually think this gimmick could save his career.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

Stooge22 said:


> I know Mahal doesnt fit but Mcyntire was born to have a rockstar gimmick. I actually think this gimmick could save his career.


Sorry to say that but I fear another rock star gimmick wouldn't save anyone career unless the owner is REALLY good. Don't take it wrong thought I also think it suits him way more than the "chosen one" gimmick.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Well people hated Mahal's stereotypical gimmick, so anyone complaining should at least give it a chance.


----------



## Calvin22 (Apr 13, 2007)

I actually really like the one man band faction. The gimmicks are so entertaining. Yes it is all tongue n cheek, but it makes them stand out from the rest, and gives us the entertainment factor.


Mahal is indeed not comfortable with this gimmick, but god dammit, he is still an awesome choice. Kinda makes the group look pretty awesome


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Complainers need to stop, these guys were going absolutely no where before this. Now they actually get TV time, reaction, hell I think this gimmick is awesome. Give me 3MB over a Sheamus promo any day. I do think they need to add Hunico to the group at some point tho.

Anyone that watched during the attitude era probably was wondering why the hell the Hunter Hurst Helmsley was in DX (considering his gimmick), but through time, it worked extremely well.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Rick_James said:


> Complainers need to stop, these guys were going absolutely no where before this. Now they actually get TV time, reaction, hell I think this gimmick is awesome. Give me 3MB over a Sheamus promo any day. I do think they need to add Hunico to the group at some point tho.
> 
> Anyone that watched during the attitude era probably was wondering why the hell the Hunter Hurst Helmsley was in DX (considering his gimmick), but through time, it worked extremely well.


Good point.

Also, Hunico is a logical addition. Even more diversity. :lol


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

McIntyre kind of look like John Morrison with this look.


----------



## sulpice (Mar 12, 2010)

I can't believe why 87% of the people keep saying that Mahal is uncomfortable in this group. He looks perfectly normal to me! He dances, talks and looks relaxed. The 3 man band are the future baby!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I've took a liking to them. They seem to enjoy doing what they are doing except Mahal though. He looks like he's just going through the motions. He just comes off as a misfit and by half-assing everything it doesn't help his case.

But McIntyre and Slater seem to be having one hell of a time with the gimmick and quite frankly I think the two would make a damn fine tag team. They just need to turn on Mahal's useless ass first. Curt Hawkins would be a much better replacement.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

They need to redo Slater's music with 3MB's vocals but mod the lyrics to make it 3 Man Band. Slater would do the intro "we're just 3 meeeeeeeeennnnn, but we're a 3 man baaaaaaannnnnddd. WWWOOOOO!"

I don't think they should change the group at all quite honestly, I kind of like Mahal in the group because it's so weird.

And of course they need a rival band and it looks like Clay, Santino and Ryder are their targets and incidently all three of them have some tie in with music in some sort of way.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Okay, I'm jumping on the bandwagon. 3MB = awesome


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

McIntyre rocks.But his current theme needs to stay. "Broken Dreams"


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

floyd2386 said:


> *They need to redo Slater's music with 3MB's vocals but mod the lyrics to make it 3 Man Band. Slater would do the intro "we're just 3 meeeeeeeeennnnn, but we're a 3 man baaaaaaannnnnddd. WWWOOOOO!"
> *
> I don't think they should change the group at all quite honestly, I kind of like Mahal in the group because it's so weird.
> 
> And of course they need a rival band and it looks like Clay, Santino and Ryder are their targets and incidently all three of them have some tie in with music in some sort of way.


Agreed, they can change it back to one man band in the future, but for right now it should be "we're just 3 meeeeeeeeeeeeen, but we're a 3 man baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand!" Yeeeeeha!!! (Y)

I don't think they should change the group either, Mcintyre fits well, and is a breath of fresh air from the chosen one....although, he still is! Mahal is having a ball also and should remain. Slater...well, he's the one man band baby! Maybe in the future add in Hawkins? But for now it's all good!

Agreed 3MB = Awesomenessissmness!!!


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

oh are you hypocrites starting to jump on the bandwagon now? i am telling you now, these guys will be the best heel faction since Evolution, if managed properly and look where that got Orton and Batista! When i said Slater will headline WM 30 against the rock, does it seem that far-fetched now?

Slater doesn't need to do a sly shoot like punk to get over or kiss Vince's ass like the rock, he will work his way to the best heel of all time by his own natural talent alone and good enough booking of course.

the 3MB are starting to get over, hate to say i told you so...


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

I will be honest i think it is just a random stable so IWC can be happy that these guys are getting tv time.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

I think Slater has potential to do a NAO style entrance where he talks/sings during the theme. I'd mark.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

3MB needs to enter a feud with Team Hell No.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

This team is moronic. They just gave Slater's gimmick to two other guys for no reason, and then made them all a team. True these guys had go nowhere gimmicks to start with (basic foreigner gimmicks) but they couldn't come up with something more interesting? It's like something straight outta 1994. Oh well, it's a stable with tag potential at least.


----------



## Excitable Boy (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm a big fan of all three, they're the second best thing in WWE right now behind Daniel Bryan.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Love Heath Slater and this is what pushes him, I'm behind it 100%.

They should get Jimmy Rave and Lance Hoyt to bring their Rock Band guitars and join the band. :cheer


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

McIntyre will be only one who becomes something big after this as face ofcourse
Slater have annoying voice 
Mahal is hilarious


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank fuck Mcintyre isn't hitting the tanning bed so hard and also it's nice to see him get let loose and show some personality. The chosen one gimmick imprisoned him from that. Loving Slater too.....still not sold on Mahal but his akwardness could sell him to me


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

Situation said:


> McIntyre will be only one who becomes something big after this as face ofcourse
> Slater have annoying voice
> Mahal is hilarious


Look I'm a big fan of Mac also, but that's just bad vision to say he is the only one who will be big!

Mcintyre has the most versitility of the three, but never say never in the wrestling business, especially the WWE!

Big up all three my friend, they are now working together to make this a sucessful stable.

Mahal has grown on me tremendously, being part of this stable and Slater "IS" the one man band baby!

Mcintyre has great potential, and whoever signed him seen that! but for now it's all about 3MB Baby yeah! (Y)






YES!YES!YES!


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

I hope this ends but it looks like the first three to get canned cause they can't find a descent feud for them although I like Slater the other two are on the chopping block if this s#!!t don't work.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

kazoo said:


> I hope this ends but it looks like the first three to get canned cause they can't find a descent feud for them although I like Slater the other two are on the chopping block if this s#!!t don't work.


No, they're not. What's the benefit in releasing young, talented guys with upside who likely aren't making all that much?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

WATCH SUPERSTARS!!! :lmao


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

At first I didn't like them, but then they really started growing on me and now I'm their fan.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

3MB new theme sucks.I want Drew Mcintyre invidiual push.Those two holding him back.If wwe change Mcintyre theme song (broken dreams) than they are more stupid then it seemed


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

I really cant believe how far and quickly Mcintyre has fallen after his impressive display at the EC 2011


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

Thier new theme is awesome


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

DrowningFish said:


> Thier new theme is awesome


I agree with you! I love that they got their own theme, makes them feel like a legit stable.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Spoiler:  3 MB!!!






























(Mahal and Slater :lol)




































​


​
Last night was fantastic. I loved the whole segment, 
Slater was awesome, McIntyre suprised me a bit and was nice, too! 
Mahal lol... how great was that?


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

watch them, all three would have a belt at some point


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Finally people have realised that Mahal is the man.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I was never big on Mahal, but his delivery saying he was known as the fun one of the group followed by the deadpan stare won me over.

Slater has long since been a favourite, so I hope these guys become tag champs someday and rotate who can defend the titles like the Freebirds did.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

This is what I like to call an experiment. In my opinion these three men don't mesh well. However, there is more to the eye than what appears. This group isn't long term, nor will they make any noteworthy impact in the WWE. What we are seeing is character. Each man last night tried to pull off what they would consider an "act". By far Mahal sold his the best only because he is the "Elephant" in the room. Slater fits this gimmick perfectly, and McIntyre proved that he has a very strong sense of humor. Nothing really stood out, but I feel like these three men need this in order to get comfortable by fooling around with this 3MB. Something is better than nothing, and getting comfortable in character is the most important thing in the entertainment industry.

Eventually once these three feel comfortable in their own skin with real characters of their own, this group will split. Right now they are having fun, and even though it seems like a waste of time, and talent it really is a genius move. Once their comfort levels reach a point to where they can tap in to character, any character, and then take their careers from their. 3MB is a starting point, but at the same time a re-birth for all three men. People won't forget 3MB for now, but eventually they will. By that time these three may have more credibility than they thought they could ever achieve. Like I said, I can't stand 3MB, but it's something that they are having fun with that could possibly help each man learn how to get in to character.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Drew should get an individual push with someone like Regal managing him. This group does not mesh well together at all.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

this stable actually sucks.im fan of Drew and he needs push of his own.THose two are holding him back.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

I find 3MB hysterical. I've been a fan of Drew since his debut, but I think it's absurd to claim that a group that's ACTUALLY GETTING HIM ONTO TV is somehow "holding him back." Where's the logic on that one?


----------



## Stooge22 (Jul 13, 2011)

This is my favourite thing in WWE right now. I say keep pushing the stable and dont sweep them under the rug because it can really elevate all three men. I think Drew is the star of the group as this gimmick destroys his boring stale chosen one gimmick


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Mahal's delivery is fantastic :lmao


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

Three wrestlers with a bit of promise in each of them being given a chance all at once. If one of them (or more) can stand out and use this to get over then it was worth it. I loved that interview and thought they all did well.


----------



## thelukestar619 (Aug 10, 2012)

THESE GUYS ARE THE NEXT BIG THING THE NEXT NWO THE BEST THING SINCE SLICED BREAD


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> *10-27-2012, 01:41 PM*
> Posted By *Situation*
> 
> 3MB new theme sucks.I want Drew Mcintyre invidiual push.Those two holding him back.





> *Today, 08:43 PM*
> Posted By *Situation*
> 
> this stable actually sucks.im fan of Drew and he needs push of his own.THose two are holding him back.


lol I knew it sounded familiar.


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

It seems that the WWE are on the right track with this! As much as I like Kurt Angle, he has spat the dummie out over copying TNA with some insane rant on twitter about a camera "angle" shooting promo backstage, and I'm assuming it was last nights Raw promo from 3MB?

There's more but I won't go into it.

Dufuq man, Angle come on!....come on now, lets not be silly here....jeez what's next?

The next thing you know Angle will be asking for Ice cream bars!....Doh!


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

They're awkwardly entertaining and although I don't expect them to win anything (maybe one of them may give a singles title and they start to share it or something), it is refreshing to see lower-card talent getting some time of exposure. 
I have a honest opinion that this was planned for Hawkins and Reks before Reks' eventual departure.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Mcintyre has always claimed to be a huge guns n roses fans so I'm thinking he was behind this


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

NeyNey said:


>


That's the best wrestling GIF since the Austin one. :mark:

By the way, did anyone catch their WWE App Exclusive? They hinted that they'll be launching a "hit" soon!


----------



## swill388 (Oct 29, 2012)

See every WWE Wrestler is having there own talent. But few of them still don't have any...


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

swill388 said:


> See every WWE Wrestler is having there own talent. But few of them still don't have any...


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

now everybody likes them HYPOCRYPTS


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

NeyNey said:


> lol I knew it sounded familiar.


I'm severely disappointed this is lacking the smile at the end. I seriously marked for that. Regardless, awesome segment and gif haha.


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

Situation said:


> now everybody likes them HYPOCRYPTS


Not everybody just "gets it" right away! People need time to make decisions, whether or not they like something from the start or not is pretty much irrelevent.

The fact is people are catching on and seeing the funny side of this stable. It's all about the fun man....all about the fun!

Now just sit back and watch your boy Drew Mac have some fun with this gimmick, I know I am! Peace


----------



## JohnTheRevelator (Apr 9, 2012)

Slater and McIntyre definitely have the rockstar looks, but Mahal? Seriously? An Indian guy with a turban being a rock group member? Can't believe they are really going through with this. Couldn't they find anyone better? Curt Hawkins would've been a lot better pick for 3rd member. Hell, they could've even added Reks to the group.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

JohnTheRevelator said:


> Slater and McIntyre definitely have the rockstar looks, but Mahal? Seriously? An Indian guy with a turban being a rock group member? Can't believe they are really going through with this. Couldn't they find anyone better? Curt Hawkins would've been a lot better pick for 3rd member. Hell, they could've even added Reks to the group.


Well, Hawkins is injured and Tyler Reks fired. And I think Mahal in a rock band is a funny counterpoint.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

JohnTheRevelator said:


> Slater and McIntyre definitely have the rockstar looks, but Mahal? Seriously? An Indian guy with a turban being a rock group member? Can't believe they are really going through with this. Couldn't they find anyone better? Curt Hawkins would've been a lot better pick for 3rd member. Hell, they could've even added Reks to the group.


----------



## RobsYourUncle (Jan 29, 2012)

These guys are brilliant. Does anyone know by any chance are they travelling with the Raw or Smackdown tour of Europe?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

RobsYourUncle said:


> These guys are brilliant. Does anyone know by any chance are they travelling with the Raw or Smackdown tour of Europe?


I would cry so bad, if 3 MB would travel with the Smack Down World Tour in Germany.
To hear that Regal will be there and I just can't go to see him almost made me cry. :lol

Tickets are just too expensive, so I can't go to Leipzig this weekend.
Well, next time.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Scotland gets the Raw tour so I'd imagine Mcintyre will be on Raw


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


:kg3


----------



## tramericanjr (May 8, 2006)

its interesting


----------



## KAllevik (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope they start beating people up with guitars


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

KAllevik said:


> I hope they start beating people up with guitars


This.

They should really be more hardcore and cause some real damage, not beat up jobbers.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Ian Collins said:


> This.
> 
> They should really be more hardcore and cause some real damage, not beat up jobbers.


Santino and Ryder might be "jobbers," but they're still more over than most of the roster. They've also both held midcard championships recently, so there's at least a little credibility to be had there. It will get them heat from the typical fans.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

You people are too short sighted. The 3MB is a GREAT way to use all three of these men. It means they all have something to do and are not underutilized. It's just a comedy group like the JOB Squad.


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

Panther said:


> You people are too short sighted. The 3MB is a GREAT way to use all three of these men. It means they all have something to do and are not underutilized. It's just a comedy group like the JOB Squad.


Comedy groups should stay far away from the WWE.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Ian Collins said:


> Comedy groups should stay far away from the WWE.


Fire Bryan and Kane immediately.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Fire Bryan and Kane immediately.


YES YES YES YES:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:bryan


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> Comedy groups should stay far away from the WWE.


Come on, feel their love.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I still can't figure this group out. Middle eastern guy, West Virginia guy, Scottish guy. They don't fit together, much less in a rock band faction. 

I don't dislike them all, but seeing them together is a real head scratcher, especially now that they're rocking the leather outfits. I will say that the interview they did (this Monday or the previous Monday) was so bad, it was funny. 

Heath was great when he was doing his Legend segments leading up to RAW 1000, and I like Drew a lot, and now it just seems like the Chose One stuff was just Vince's flavor of the month at the time. Jinder, I don't even know.

Also, lol at any of these guys doing Mania with the Rock, save Drew.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Guys! :lmao










Here is all in one: http://slatersgonnaslate.tumblr.com/post/37752075571/all-of-3mbs-touts-from-last-night-fitted

In pieces: 
http://www.tout.com/m/m0m4sd (Idea)
http://www.tout.com/m/1brbw1 (In front of the tattoo studio)
http://www.tout.com/m/j534de (McIntyre fucking scared :lmao)
http://www.tout.com/m/o4l1r0 (Brave McIntyre)
http://www.tout.com/m/kby4f9 (Mahals last moments)
http://www.tout.com/m/d8cdx4 (Wtf is going on)
http://www.tout.com/m/wg3l6k ("WHAT IS THAT ON YOUR ARM?!")
http://www.tout.com/m/wg3l6k ("THAT DOESN'T MAKE ANY SENSE!!!")


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Beyond awesome....


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

Some of this needed to be segments on RAW. They need to be getting up to all sorts of rock 'n' roll antics that they can get away with on pg tv. Which is what surprised me that in these touts they are acting pissed.

As some guy also said, i'd like to see them adopt using the guitar as a weapon. Maybe get some drum stick like fighting sticks that Blackman use to use and the third weapon for the band can be a microphone. 

These guys could be great heel tag champs. And it is just begging for them to use the freebird rule as well.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

I think the 3MB angle is brilliant, while all 3 have talent, it's hard to argue that these guys will never get past lower-mid card status, possibly mid card. This gets them TV time and an opportunity to get over when some of them, Mahal in particular were saddled with awful gimmicks... Slater was going places, but this angle freshen's things up for him, which I think is a good thing. People keep thinking every stable has to be like the nwo or something.... obviously these guys will never be top tier, but that doesn't mean they can't still be stars. Honestly, 3MB is pretty much the only reason I watch Smackdown (besides Cesaro).


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't really get the love for 3MB but maybe that's because I think Drew deserves a lot better than to be stuck doing this sort of thing. Slater is OK but his personality just doesn't really mesh with people when he's in a group (as we've seen several times before) and Jinder doesn't appeal to me at all. I did get a chuckle out of Cole calling him the class clown of the group though. Nothing says 'joker' to me like a guy wearing a turban and leather.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I like the group on the basis of exposure, and wins, for both Slater & McIntyre. Drew should be on his own in a strong singles position instead of this. He's not. I'll take what I can b/c I have to. This group is certainly beneficial for Slater though. He's the lead. Regardless if it leads to something major now, later, or maybe not at all, right now he's actually got something promising going for him. That beats jobbing to Hornswoggle like he was at the start of the year.

Mahal...I have nothing to say. He's a waste. Doesn't fit. Yada yada yada.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

It's good for McIntyre and Slater (Mahal is horrible), but the 3MB gimmick is cringeworthy and will never grow beyond midcard. They are getting a mini push to build their credibility, but they will ultimately be fodder to a face tag team or face IC/US champ.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Wouldn't doubt it. The comical edge to them is more than likely going to be their downfall. For the time being they're undefeated. I got no problems enjoying that while it's around.


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

NeyNey said:


> Guys! :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This should have been on RAW, this looks.....:lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Living the gimmick. Got to love that Drew McIntyre.


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Living the gimmick. Got to love that Drew McIntyre.








Where are all the girls going to go?.........:lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

They asked for an ice sculpture of 3MB. Instead they got an ice skate.

:lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

God I love these guys... they remind me so much of Edge and Christain's antics back in the day. Why can't these touts be part of the show! God, they are the perfect vignettes that would get them over so damn quick if they just aired them regularly on TV!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's funny, b/c their exposure isn't half bad. Nor is their win/loss record. Yet, RAW doesn't find the time to give them some bit of exposure on there. Which is key to getting over all the way. Perhaps eventually it will come. Granted, you'd think they would do that in the start of the group to let fans, who only watch RAW, to be more familiar with their gimmick.

Maybe with Drew back in the fold things will mushroom. Too optimistic? Perhaps.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Man, those touts were EPIC! Jinder Mahal is GOD!

I just cant wait for that Bourbon Street segment and their state of address to air on Raw. It was supposed to be aired two weeks back but its being delayed and delayed due to time constrains each and every week. fpalm


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Man, those touts were EPIC! Jinder Mahal is GOD!
> 
> I just cant wait for that Bourbon Street segment and their state of address to air on Raw. It was supposed to be aired two weeks back but its being delayed and delayed due to time constrains each and every week. fpalm


There state of address is on WWE.com
http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-state...uite-go-as-planned-wwe-app-exclusive-26076531

Also Ric Flair to join 3MB woooooooooo!


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

They are still cringeworthy. Their touts were funny but Slater's acting is still quite shit and Mahal doesn't belong and is horrible anyway. It's cool that they are doing _something_ with these 3 but man.....it's garbage and full of bad acting.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

I don't think this has really a future. Better than jobbing around, but short lived thing.


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

I know why they lost at TLC now! Jinder was playing the bongos....honestly! Can't wait for their reggae ablum 
http://www.wwe.com/videos/3mb-expla...wwe-tlc-wwecom-exclusive-dec-16-2012-26077266


----------



## LeCutlock (Dec 9, 2012)

RAWHEADREX99 said:


> There state of address is on WWE.com
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-state...uite-go-as-planned-wwe-app-exclusive-26076531
> 
> Also Ric Flair to join 3MB woooooooooo!


He's back. I don't see why not.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, Flair isn't joining these guys. He'd be more out of place than Mahal.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

I just find these guys entertaining for what reason..i don't know, get them on ins place of horswaggle/Khali please!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Entertaining but overall isn't going anywhere.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

RAWHEADREX99 said:


> There state of address is on WWE.com
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-state...uite-go-as-planned-wwe-app-exclusive-26076531
> 
> Also Ric Flair to join 3MB woooooooooo!


The 4 Horse Band baybeh! WWWWOOOOOOOO!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Slater, Mahal and McIntyre were awesome last night. 

I love how they went out there like '_We don't give a fuck who you are_!' and Shield just laughed. 
Slater was fucking awesome. "_SHIELD... SHUT UP_!!" 

I love them even more now.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Sooooo... are they faces now?


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

3MB made Raw last night. I don't think they're faces, but they must be doing something good because they're getting some decent exposure. I'm sure this will lead to a match against the Shield on Raw or Smackdown soon enough.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

They are much more entertaining than Khali, Hornswoggle or Tons of Funk...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Kalashnikov said:


> Sooooo... are they faces now?


Nah, after Shield kicked their asses Team Hell No beat them too. Nobody likes them. :lol


----------



## wow2222 (Apr 22, 2013)

3mb suck  i really don't see the point in them atall, that's twice since WM that they have interrupted and had there ass kick LOL bring back the ministry of darkness to sort out these crappy fractions!!!


----------



## DownzieBoi (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't see the point in them other than because there was another up and coming stable and wanted back-up in case it fell flat on it's face, which it hasn't but like people have said that they must of done something as they made Monday Night TV.


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

NeyNey said:


> Slater, Mahal and McIntyre were awesome last night.
> 
> I love how they went out there like '_We don't give a fuck who you are_!' and Shield just laughed.
> Slater was fucking awesome. "_SHIELD... SHUT UP_!!"
> ...


haha I enjoyed that part also (Y)



Kalashnikov said:


> Sooooo... are they faces now?


I doubt it, they just feel the shield is stealing there thunder!



Alden Heathcliffe said:


> 3MB made Raw last night. I don't think they're faces, but they must be doing something good because they're getting some decent exposure. I'm sure this will lead to a match against the Shield on Raw or Smackdown soon enough.


Yeah 3MB were pretty good last night, coming out and stopping the shield in their tracks, although they got stomped on in the ring 



TrentBarretaFan said:


> They are much more entertaining than Khali, Hornswoggle or Tons of Funk...


True, I feel 3MB would have been more over but the shield showed up around the same time, and 3MB got the :faint: but I still think they are fun, and worth a watch.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

The fact that they get to be on TV with mics means backstage obviously KNOW they're assets. Not saying they're midcard any time soon, but their are a lot of guys in the back who wish they could be in their shoes.


----------



## Mr Poifect (Apr 10, 2013)

I think they are decent enough, Slater is clearly a good heel and his mic work is getting better. I've never been sold on Mahal as a character but he's decent in the ring. I could give or take McIntyre though.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Also, to be fair, Redemption didn't actually become great until like October (which was roughly halfway through the better than a year it ran). Prior to that, it was basically carried by Kidd's in ring skills and that crazy feud he had with Yoshi over Yoshi's action figure.


That was the best thing WWE has done in the past two years. I loved that feud and I loved both Kidd and Tatsu in their matches together. They should have been Wrestlemania's main event. They were so much better than Rock and Cena. No, I am not trolling.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

I like 3MB. Slater is especially entertaining as a jobber. Keep him in that role. He always makes the match fun even though you know he'll lose.


----------



## TheHidden01 (Jun 24, 2008)

I've found Slater great since his one man band gimmick. I hope 3MB does well, I know it's a jobber faction, but I always mark out when I see them.

Jinder Mahal - I'm the funny one.

TH


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

I've really been enjoying them alot. They're just a job squad but they're a damn entertaining job squad. I used to dislike all three and now I like all three its weird. Mahal in particular has a brilliant dead pan.


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

Just read on another site, they were toying with 3MB last month to see how they were as faces, and now even including the "Fozzy" Man Chris Jericho!

Haha this would be a laugh and Jericho would sure know how to rock!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Drew needs to leave this team and become The Chosen One again.


----------

